# Snake Bight, Flamingo 9/23/07



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice job. Wish I was there.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn!! Nice job.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I love it down there


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Tony. If the fish are there, Tony will find them. I'm still waiting for the big tourny down there.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome catch.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow what a day!


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

> Way to go Tony. If the fish are there, Tony will find them. I'm still waiting for the big tourny down there.


Thanks Steve, next week the tides will be juuuussst right. Wana do it then?


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

that is awesome, those are sweet


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

nice fish!!!


----------

